# Driving For Uber A Sucker’s Bet



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

http://www.lctmag.com/technology/article/295039/driving-for-uber-a-suckers-bet


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

Yep but here the thing, most are so desperate for work. That they are not doing the math. They would rather be negative in earning every month or pull that i made 200$ this week for 40 hours of work, instead of going into a 9-5 ....its sad. Uneducated or the Ignorant .


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

AJUber said:


> Yep but here the thing, most are so desperate for work. That they are not doing the math. They would rather be negative in earning every month or pull that i made 200$ this week for 40 hours of work, instead of going into a 9-5 ....its sad. Uneducated or the Ignorant .


and not to mention the very powerful human feeling called HOPE .. hoping that things will get better for the Uber driver hoping hoping hoping


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

My Cabby said:


> http://www.lctmag.com/technology/article/295039/driving-for-uber-a-suckers-bet


this article touches on all the financial complications for the Uber driver .. it does not even mention the mental devastation, the pride & dignity destruction that each Uber driver will likely shockingly experience .. cab drivers talk about one thing $ $ they only talk about money because this is a dirty occupation and you would only do it for the money, who wants to take that kind of mental abuse for $2.40 pre-gas, pre-maintenance, pre-this, pre-that


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

My Cabby said:


> http://www.lctmag.com/technology/article/295039/driving-for-uber-a-suckers-bet


And ...as I keep post and re-posting everywhere I can - about Uber and Passengers KNOWINGLY exploiting the Uneducated or the Ignorant driver - just to save a buck. Evil!!


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

AJUber said:


> Yep but here the thing, most are so desperate for work. That they are not doing the math. They would rather be negative in earning every month or pull that i made 200$ this week for 40 hours of work, instead of going into a 9-5 ....its sad. Uneducated or the Ignorant .


And ...there are many things one can do to earn EXTRA CASH because that's what this is all about.

Startup companies to earn cash

Courier
Dog walker/sitter
Child Care 
House Sitting
Lawn Maintenance
Laundry
Ironing
Plant waterier
Cleaning - Home & Business
Car Detailing
etc.

or
if you really LOVE driving passengers:
Get a Limo License and drive for more than $4 mile plus great tips!


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> and not to mention the very powerful human feeling called HOPE .. hoping that things will get better for the Uber driver hoping hoping hoping


and it doesn't mention depression - like when you are told you need a new battery or a new oil pan or engine, or transmission work and you have to tell your family no trip to the grocery store for 4 weeks because I'm gonna have to take the money out of my real job to pay for these things.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> this article touches on all the financial complications for the Uber driver .. it does not even mention the mental devastation, the pride & dignity destruction that each Uber driver will likely shockingly experience .. cab drivers talk about one thing $ $ they only talk about money because this is a dirty occupation and you would only do it for the money, who wants to take that kind of mental abuse for $2.40 pre-gas, pre-maintenance, pre-this, pre-that


I agree!

My taxi friend is going through a shoulda, woulda, coulda moment and it's not fun to see her this way. She had such high hopes, turned in her taxi and bought a car. She started out making good money two years ago but now her car is falling apart from high millage and at less than $1 mile she can't even afford to fix it. I told her she should file a lawsuit against Uber for their false promises and rate changes and she should get a job or go back to the taxi business where she at least made money for her mortgage and expenses.

Heartbreaking!!! Karma will get UBER in the end!


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

AJUber said:


> Yep but here the thing, most are so desperate for work. That they are not doing the math. They would rather be negative in earning every month or pull that i made 200$ this week for 40 hours of work, instead of going into a 9-5 ....its sad. Uneducated or the Ignorant .[/QUOT
> 
> Yet another strange post for you AJ


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Doing Uber full time is the problem. Drivers need a proper full time job to shoulder the life expenses. 

I do this part time and it works perfectly for me.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

Simon said:


> Doing Uber full time is the problem. Drivers need a proper full time job to shoulder the life expenses.
> 
> I do this part time and it works perfectly for me.


yeah! $1.00 per mile X revenue minus 60% cost of goods sold, minus self employment and income tax and admin expenses, leaving a net profit around 10 to 20% sounds great for a full time or part time driving job?

Full time workers can't work part time in the Taxi industry because of the limit on working hours. PUC paperwork here requires taxi drivers to state all hours worked per day which must include outside work and can't exceed the daily hour limit.

But I think $2.00, $2.25 to $2.50 a mile plus tips full or part time sounds better if X drivers are more professional than a taxi and want their due. . Uber pooling might be good at $1 a mile, I don't know the profit margin there. I'm sincerely glad, really, that all works perfectly for you!


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

My Cabby said:


> yeah! $1.00 per mile X revenue minus 60% cost of goods sold, minus self employment and income tax and admin expenses, leaving a net profit around 10 to 20% sounds great for a full time or part time driving job?
> 
> Full time workers can't work part time in the Taxi industry because of the limit on working hours. PUC paperwork here requires taxi drivers to state all hours worked per day which must include outside work and can't exceed the daily hour limit.
> 
> But I think $2.00, $2.25 to $2.50 a mile plus tips full or part time sounds better if X drivers are more professional than a taxi and want their due. . Uber pooling might be good at $1 a mile, I don't know the profit margin there. I'm sincerely glad, really, that all works perfectly for you!


I get $1.50 per mile and profit nicely on part time work. I have buddys who put in about 16 hours a week who make $600 after Uber fee. (Profit $400 or so). If your market is $1 per mile stop driving and market forces will bring it up to a profitable level.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

In the interest of new people being misguided ....as always, those bragging of wonderful profit are asked to post profit, plus mileage and vehicle driven Itherwise "nice profit" is misleading and gives new-bees false hope to cling to. And what is nice profit to you?


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

My Cabby said:


> In the interest of new people being misguided ....as always, those bragging of wonderful profit are asked to post profit, plus mileage and vehicle driven Itherwise "nice profit" is misleading and gives new-bees false hope to cling to. And what is nice profit to you?[/QUOTE
> 
> True! But you forget to inform the newbies and wanabs about the existence of the paid Uber posters on this site who are posting here to sugar coat this Uber scam!


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

You forgot to tell the newbies and wanabs about the paid Uber posters who are posting here to sugar coat this Uber scam.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Im running about 30% profit. Im not sure how to show you an example.

Your right about most markets, however the market here is different. Very little short rides (most over $20). Deadhead miles are almost nonexistant here in CT, most of the state uses Uber. Ping ponging is the norm here. My operating costs are about $.60 per mile (I drive a 2016 Kia Sorento SXL), which was NOT purchased for Uber but to serve as my family hauler. I do this very part time thus my full time job at the power plant shoulders my benefits and taxes. 

Part timers can do this well and be profitable.. on the way home from work or right from home. 

Full timers CANNOT profit no matter what. Because they have to shoulder all the expenses the full time job pays for. 

NO ONE can profit from Uber under $1 per mile. Stop driving if your market is this. 

I cant tell you what the $600 driver drove FOR MILAGE but we typically use just under a mile a minute, most of our driving is highway. 

Sorry your market is shitty, and if your not profiting WHY THE **** ARE YOU EVEN DRIVING!?!


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

turbovator said:


> You forgot to tell the newbies and wanabs about the paid Uber posters who are posting here to sugar coat this Uber scam.


boom!


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

I drive in Connecticut and the profits are good here part time. Connecticut is a small state, but our state is the entire market. You have to understand, Fairfield county is one of the wealthiest counties in this country. You have hedge fund guys, celebrities, and people who happen to have enough money with nothing better to spend it on than an Uber ride across the state to their favorite wine bar. Its not glorious by any means. Surges are rare compared to other markets, and we only get 3 days a week where its busy. I can easily make a $150 a profit on a Friday night in 4 hours after expenses and Uber's cut.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

CROWBOY said:


> I drive in Connecticut and the profits are good here part time. Connecticut is a small state, but our state is the entire market. You have to understand, Fairfield county is one of the wealthiest counties in this country. You have hedge fund guys, celebrities, and people who happen to have enough money with nothing better to spend it on than an Uber ride across the state to their favorite wine bar. Its not glorious by any means. Surges are rare compared to other markets, and we only get 3 days a week where its busy. I can easily make a $150 a profit on a Friday night in 4 hours after expenses and Uber's cut.


Ok, I'll go for that. I think the NYC metro area is one of the few markets that if you play it smart you can make some money. If you can make $20 hr after Uber's cut and after an average of 57.5 per mile vehicle expenses deduction and your not trashing your car that would have to replaced in a couple of years, I would be the first one to go for it. The problem in my eyes that most Uber drivers after ALL the deductions and expenses are working for minimum wage or close to it. It's good to hear from someone that REALLY IS making some decent money.


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

turbovator said:


> Ok, I'll go for that. I think the NYC metro area is one of the few markets that if you play it smart you can make some money. If you can make $20 hr after Uber's cut and after an average of 57.5 per mile vehicle expenses deduction and your not trashing your car that would have to replaced in a couple of years, I would be the first one to go for it. The problem in my eyes that most Uber drivers after ALL the deductions and expenses are working for minimum wage or close to it. It's good to hear from someone that REALLY IS making some decent money.


You can't go by hourly wage, sitting on your couch watching Netflix. Most experienced drivers in Connecticut do that, the ones who go out and drive all the time burn out quick.


----------

